# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  why doesnt anyone close the front door in neighbours

## pudpullertm

whether they just visit or wander off to bed together no one ever shuts the front door before they go.

even toadie got caught naked by the woman who just walked in. 

do none of these doors have locks

----------


## Dazzle

> whether they just visit or wander off to bed together no one ever shuts the front door before they go.
> 
> even toadie got caught naked by the woman who just walked in. 
> 
> do none of these doors have locks


No! 

But seriously it is a bit silly.  I think they want us to feel that Erinsborough's such a close community that no one needs to lock their fronts door - like the good old days. It's even odder if you consider there's often a psycho on the loose!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pudpullertm

You would definitely lock then door as they drag each other to bed and they do have an high rate of physcos even all their close relatives are a bit weird lol

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I also find it odd that anyone just walks into their back gardens, even strangers.  Kyle's mum did it recently to Lauren.

----------


## pudpullertm

and how many people can just get the secure lift key to pauls flat everyone just seems to be able to press the lift button up to there at any desired moment

and terese said the hotel is five star

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## pudpullertm

and how many people can just get the secure lift key to pauls flat everyone just seems to be able to press the lift button up to there at any desired moment

and terese said the hotel is five star

----------

pyrocanthus (24-11-2016), TaintedLove (20-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Easy enough done, you get into the lift with another guest and get off on another floor

----------


## pudpullertm

The lift is a normal lift that will only go to that floor with the pass which is why they usually talk so way into the story about getting the pass but half the time they forget

----------


## Dazzle

> The lift is a normal lift that will only go to that floor with the pass which is why they usually talk so way into the story about getting the pass but half the time they forget


I agree that the pass should be needed to access Paul's apartment.  The characters usually excuse it by saying reception let them up, but the truth is that wouldn't happen without Paul's permission.

----------


## pudpullertm

exactly he would have a few people fired in the real word but in neighbours land there is nothing he can do but accept people just wandering in 
i would walk round naked that would stop em just wandering into my living room.

----------


## pudpullertm

exactly he would have a few people fired in the real word but in neighbours land there is nothing he can do but accept people just wandering in 
i would walk round naked that would stop em just wandering into my living room.

----------


## Dazzle

> exactly he would have a few people fired in the real word but in neighbours land there is nothing he can do but accept people just wandering in 
> i would walk round naked that would stop em just wandering into my living room.


That wouldn't stop Sheila!

----------


## pudpullertm

oh i forgot about the ex convict  :Smile: 

Doreeeeeeeen

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

On not shutting the front door - I assumed it was because it's warm in Australia and they like a breeze coming in, most of them do have screen doors anyway. But then again, maybe as a Brit I just assume it's hot all the time in Australia!

----------


## pudpullertm

That explain why toadie dragged Sonia past a open door in to the bedroom and the same with Karl in the last month and as you said in the back garden no one seems to lock the door Paige has walked in at night at what should be a locked garage to catch tyler and the girl in the back of a car . They locked the garage when they was packing car parts in a garage but leave door open to get caught. It don't make sense

----------


## Perdita

> On not shutting the front door - I assumed it was because it's warm in Australia and they like a breeze coming in, most of them do have screen doors anyway. But then again, maybe as a Brit I just assume it's hot all the time in Australia!


I gets cold in winter time in most parts of Australia, certainly in Erinsborough (Melbourne)

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> On not shutting the front door - I assumed it was because it's warm in Australia and they like a breeze coming in, most of them do have screen doors anyway. But then again, maybe as a Brit I just assume it's hot all the time in Australia!


I gets cold in winter time in most parts of Australia, certainly in Erinsborough (Melbourne)

----------


## Dazzle

> On not shutting the front door - I assumed it was because it's warm in Australia and they like a breeze coming in, most of them do have screen doors anyway. But then again, maybe as a Brit I just assume it's hot all the time in Australia!


Sometimes the front door's open with a screen door covering the entrance, but I've noticed that usually the front door's closed (and unlocked!).

----------


## pudpullertm

lassiters the 5 star hotel that just leaves door cards lying about for anyone to pick up 

no wonder the quill group agreed to sell up

----------


## pudpullertm

lassiters the 5 star hotel that just leaves door cards lying about for anyone to pick up 

no wonder the quill group agreed to sell up

----------


## pudpullertm

aaron walks in on karl and susan getting it on with the front door wide open again then kyle catches a girl prowling and says who are you theres been many burglaries well if everyone leaves the door wide open what do they expect

----------


## Dazzle

> aaron walks in on karl and susan getting it on with the front door wide open again then kyle catches a girl prowling and says who are you theres been many burglaries well if everyone leaves the door wide open what do they expect


I thought about this thread during the Karl/Susan scene!  What really got me was that after Aaron had left, they hurried back into the bedroom and _still_ didn't lock the front door!  :Ponder:   :Wal2l:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CuriousCase

This is true, but my line of thinking is that people should have the decency to not just walk in, related or otherwise. The only possible exception is if someone is expecting you, you've waited a while, knocked and there's no answer and if the door is unlocked, walk in tentatively and call out. 

But it's a soap and things are done differently, so whatever Trevor.

----------


## CuriousCase

This is true, but my line of thinking is that people should have the decency to not just walk in, related or otherwise. The only possible exception is if someone is expecting you, you've waited a while, knocked and there's no answer and if the door is unlocked, walk in tentatively and call out. 

But it's a soap and things are done differently, so whatever Trevor.

----------


## pudpullertm

So you are saying there's lots of burglaries in your area and it's getting heated with your wife / husband you would wallk past the front door and not close it 
You are asking to be caught.  
It's a weird story line neighbours brings In when they want to bring in embarrassment

----------


## pudpullertm

So you are saying there's lots of burglaries in your area and it's getting heated with your wife / husband you would wallk past the front door and not close it 
You are asking to be caught.  
It's a weird story line neighbours brings In when they want to bring in embarrassment

----------


## CuriousCase

I agree with that. I'm talking besides the burglaries (which seems to have come out of nowhere)...

----------


## pudpullertm

You still wouldn't walk past you wide open front door and go to bed

----------


## CuriousCase

Settle petal... I agree with you! I'm talking about the idea as a whole: why people just walk into someone else's house. It happens a lot in Neighbours beside the incident with Aaron, Susan and Karl. 

But again, I'll reiterate you are absolutely correct in not locking the door before heading back to the bedroom, especially after being caught in the act. You are 100% correct. I agree. You are one perceptive viewer, pudpullertm.

----------


## CuriousCase

Settle petal... I agree with you! I'm talking about the idea as a whole: why people just walk into someone else's house. It happens a lot in Neighbours beside the incident with Aaron, Susan and Karl. 

But again, I'll reiterate you are absolutely correct in not locking the door before heading back to the bedroom, especially after being caught in the act. You are 100% correct. I agree. You are one perceptive viewer, pudpullertm.

----------


## pudpullertm

I agree they do all just wander in and no one shuts the front. Door they used to keep the doors shut to hide the bad painting 
Outside the set wall I think it's why they leave them open to show the paintings have now gone

----------


## pudpullertm

I agree they do all just wander in and no one shuts the front. Door they used to keep the doors shut to hide the bad painting 
Outside the set wall I think it's why they leave them open to show the paintings have now gone

----------


## pudpullertm

They have only just aquired a toilet in the cafe must be a long queue being the. Only one on set

----------

pyrocanthus (24-11-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

if they lived in a suburb of London they would only have the house left, I wonder if anyone in Erinsborough has thought of setting up a Neighbourhood watch scheme as we have in the UK.

----------


## pyrocanthus

quite right pudpullerm  if I lived there the first thing I would install would be security lights and the loudest burglar alarm ever!!!

----------

kaz21 (24-11-2016)

----------

